# Plants in Phoenix Arizona



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Dear all

I am trying to get some Flourite or Eco complete shipped over to South Africa. I deal with a company in Phoenix who regularly ship large crate packages and they have agreed to include my small plant shipment aswell. I need to know from anyone here if there is a decent LFS in the Phoenix area that stocks these abovementioned items. If possible I would need their physical address.

Many thanks indeed.

Kind Regards
Cameron


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Go to: www.aape.naturalaquariums.com and search on LFS. You'll get all the scoop.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

imatrout said:


> Go to: www.aape.naturalaquariums.com and search on LFS. You'll get all the scoop.


Thank you.


----------

